# 2002 Lowe 1467t Mods



## Johny25 (Feb 20, 2012)

Well I did this mod last winter before I joined here but thought I would share the pics anyway. I didn't take pics before or during the project because I didn't think anyone would ever care to see it lol. But I will post a before pic of the boat bare bones stock from the web. I did the mod because I wanted a flat floor, nice swivel seats, rod holders, dry storage hatches and a casting deck for my fishing buddies (my boys).






And last but not least is the toddler seat I custom made for my 2 yr old. It kept him from flopping out of the seat or sliding out the front of it. Since I couldn't find one to buy I made one from looking at our highchair we have. The seat works fantastic! Have had several requests from other boaters at the launch wanting me to make one for them.



Oh and there is a small cubby hole storage area under my sons seat in front that he keeps his sun glasses, pliers and other essentials for fishing



Also all my wiring runs through the starboard side underneath in pre-cut lined up holes in the stringers of the floor. It all comes back to this terminal switch so I can run everything from my seat.


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 20, 2012)

All was framed out of 1x4 to keep weight down. And even at that my 15hp johnson strained to plane us last year and would not plane at all with the wife in the boat so I got a 25hp this year and modified it to a 30hp, which may be for another thread. haven't had her out yet with the new motor but will be on the water this Thursday


----------



## edge540 (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice work! The toddler seat for your lil man is awesome, I remember when my daughter was 3 months old taking her out in the lake with us strapped into her car seat with extra styrofoam added. I tested it with a #30 concrete block to make sure it would float no matter what. :roll: 

What is the little shelf for behind the front seat?


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 20, 2012)

Good eyeball, that is a foot rest I put in for my son when he turns around and faces me while we are trolling. That way we can talk to each other while fishing  Although this seems to be his favorite position to be in the boat in lol 


Yeah you never can be to safe when it comes to the little ones, I don't blame you for testing the seat with concrete lol


----------



## KevinWI (Feb 20, 2012)

Very well done...very well thought out.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 28, 2012)

Well I decided this year that I needed a casting deck in the back of my boat. So I made a little deck for myself. My son always gets to fish off the front deck : ) The front circle cut out is for my leg when operating the motor, much more comfortable. I made this part removable so I can access the gas can and install my toddler seat when my little guy is out with us. I really like it and can't wait to take it out on the water and do some fishing. Just need a day without rain/snow


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 28, 2012)

Awesome job, Johny. That looks factory. 
I can see a little bit of your tiller mod too, cool.
=D>


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks Jasper, and yeah here is a couple pics of that tiller I moved. Needs to be painted and touched up but I am waiting until I am completely done tweeking my motor before I get out the paint again lol. I gained 2" due to the fact the tiller comes off the motor at a straighter angle now. I also made the aluminum bracket on the side so that the tiller handle now angles up and does not go all the way down. Makes it much more comfortable to operate now. I just got to get it out on the water now... : )


----------



## Ictalurus (Mar 28, 2012)

=D> =D> =D> 

Johnny, very nice man, very nice. I love the toddler boat seat. My 2 yo has been out a few times this year, I could use one of those if I could manage to get her to sit still!


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 28, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> Thanks Jasper, and yeah here is a couple pics of that tiller I moved. Needs to be painted and touched up but I am waiting until I am completely done tweeking my motor before I get out the paint again lol. I gained 2" due to the fact the tiller comes off the motor at a straighter angle now. I also made the aluminum bracket on the side so that the tiller handle now angles up and does not go all the way down. Makes it much more comfortable to operate now. I just got to get it out on the water now... : )



Yea, I can see how you gained some comfort there with the tiller mod. 
Looks good.


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 28, 2012)

Not sure if you can tell but I also offset the motor 2" toward the starboard side. So I gained about 4" total between the tiller mod and the motor relocation. It makes a world of difference. I did all this because I have been operating outboards while sitting on the port side all my life so some habits are hard to change. It started when I fished with my dad growing up I would have to troll out of the starboard side because he operated the boat from starboard and fished off the port side. So I got so used to it that when I started running the motor I could not get comfortable doing it backwards lol.... Now I am to old an stubborn to relearn


----------



## berger (Mar 28, 2012)

sweet set up where did you get the seats at


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 28, 2012)

Ictalurus said:


> =D> =D> =D>
> 
> Johnny, very nice man, very nice. I love the toddler boat seat. My 2 yo has been out a few times this year, I could use one of those if I could manage to get her to sit still!



Thanks Ictalurus, the toddler seat seems to get a lot of attention  And I have a 1 and 1/2 year old grandaughter that will be using the seat after my 3 year old grows out of it this year. So it looks like I will get my monies worth out of it.



berger said:


> sweet set up where did you get the seats at



Thanks berger, I paid $35 a seat off of Ebay last year for them, plus shipping. I recently saw the same ones on Ebay but they were asking more than what I paid for them last Feb.


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey, Johny.
I like that rod storage rack too. I need some rod storage in my rig.
Looks like the Berkley type holders.
Is that a 2x2 they're mounted to?
jasper


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 31, 2012)

The rod rack is really nice when running around, keeps them from sliding around and banging it everything in the boat. I can't remember what brand I purchased but they were cheap at like 10-12 bucks. I also cannot remember how exactly I mounted them but those uprights you see are hardwood 1x4"s and then I believe I cut the back pieces behind the rod holders out of 2x2 but I ran them through the table saw so they are the same thickness as the rod holder, 1 and 1/4" or something? The carpet makes the wood look thicker is why it looks like 2x2.


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 31, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> The rod rack is really nice when running around, keeps them from sliding around and banging it everything in the boat. I can't remember what brand I purchased but they were cheap at like 10-12 bucks. I also cannot remember how exactly I mounted them but those uprights you see are hardwood 1x4"s and then I believe I cut the back pieces behind the rod holders out of 2x2 but I ran them through the table saw so they are the same thickness as the rod holder, 1 and 1/4" or something? The carpet makes the wood look thicker is why it looks like 2x2.



Thanks, Johny. I'm not very handy, but I'll see if I can cobble something together.

edit: Oh, I hope you don't mind, but I requested your thread be added to the list of mod threads at the top of the page. You got mad skills.
-jasper


----------



## Johny25 (Mar 31, 2012)

jasper60103 said:


> Johny25 said:
> 
> 
> > The rod rack is really nice when running around, keeps them from sliding around and banging it everything in the boat. I can't remember what brand I purchased but they were cheap at like 10-12 bucks. I also cannot remember how exactly I mounted them but those uprights you see are hardwood 1x4"s and then I believe I cut the back pieces behind the rod holders out of 2x2 but I ran them through the table saw so they are the same thickness as the rod holder, 1 and 1/4" or something? The carpet makes the wood look thicker is why it looks like 2x2.
> ...



Oh, well thanks Jasper : ) my wife would surely agree with the mad part of that statement lol..... If I ever stop spending money on my boat so I can save for the aluminum welder I want then I will start making some really nice custom jobs. Like a custom aluminum boat, hull and all. But I want my boys to be older so they can get involved more and learn.


----------



## cals boat (Jun 16, 2012)

hello and yes is the same boat that i have, and i luv what u did AWESOME, luv the chair mob for ur little buddy. All of u will enjoy ur time together and share many memories together, i see ur tons handier than i am, ur mod is sweet.... =D> just luv it. was looking for a thumbs up smile face but isn't one so here is 
THUMBS UP BRO!!!!!!!!!! AWESOME JOB


----------



## Johny25 (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks cal  You know I haven't looked at this thread in awhile and noticed I have my boat as an 2001 but it is a 2002


----------



## J Mark (Jan 27, 2014)

Johny: Really like your front deck. I just bought a 1467 and would like to put in a deck similar to what you did. I am new to the forum - just joined tonight. Can you give any more details on how you did the deck - how you fastened it to the sides and front and what is the deck - 5/8 plywwod maybe?


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 28, 2014)

I believe I used 1/2 inch but I have good stringer support underneath. I wish I had taken pics of the framing before I covered and finished it as it is going to be hard to explain what I did. Basically I mounted a ledger board on the front side of the front bench that the 1/2 ply rested on and was flush with the top of the bench seat (I couldn't go over the bench with just one piece of plywood). Then I made a bracket that mounted to the front U bolt that the boat is pulled onto the trailer with. I also put in up rights underneath as support. It took me some time to figure it all out and without being able to show pics it would be impossible to explain. If my boat wasn't in storage I would try and put the camera underneath inside the battery box and snap some pics for you. When I go get it in the spring I will take pics if you want


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 28, 2014)

Patent that toddler seat bolt on kit and sell 'em!


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 29, 2014)

I have thought about that actually


----------



## J Mark (Jan 30, 2014)

Johny:
Thanks for the follow up. I am definitely going to build that deck. When you get a chance I would like to see some pix of what you did for the supports underneath. I was thinking of using that front bracket as well. Lat me know any other pointers you can think of.


----------



## Johny25 (Jan 30, 2014)

The front bracket is solid and probably your best bet unless you want to make more hole in the side of your hull.......which I did not want to do. When I get mine out of storage I will try and get you some pics......we just got another 8" of snow so spring isn't coming soon I think


----------

